# bubbles with F18 and Rush



## pbfoot (Jan 15, 2008)

Bubbles is a cult TV star in Canada plays in a show called the Trailer Park Boys one clip has him in the back seat of F18 for a ride the other he Plays Closer to the Heart with Rush hes the guy with the glasses

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOnVI1DE3Ag_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDRPtg0kmJU_


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2008)

I love the trailer park boys. Wish we could get them here. I don't have any supreme channels, so likely will never get to see them.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2008)

hehe Fun stuff.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah I love trailer park boys! its on the comedy channel here in oz, my favourite character is ricky and his 'ricky-isms'


----------

